# Zemlinsky Recordings



## theclassicalguy

I've been hearing a lot of great things about the Austrian composer Alexander von Zemlinsky. I know that there aren't a lot of his recordings, but can anyone recommend any? I'm looking for orchestral and opera mostly. Also, I keep hearing mixed reviews of James Conlon's interpretations and it's leaving me confused. Any suggestions would be most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## ecg_fa

One orchestral one I like is of Riccard Chailly conducting the Amsterdam Concertgebouw
in short opera "Florentine Tragedy,' with also some arias by Alma Mahler. A little like
Debussy's 'Pelleas' but also Wagnerian/R. Straussian aspects of chromaticism as well. Other ones I have are lieder I'm afraid but I like them: Anne Sophie Von Otter w. John Eliot Gardiner & NDR Sinfonieorchester in Zemlinsky/mahler Lieder w. Orch. And another fine one of his lieder also w. Von Ottter/Barbara Bonney/ADnreas Schmidt and pianist Cord Garben.

Ed


----------



## theclassicalguy

Thanks for the advice Ed!


----------



## ecg_fa

Forgive all the typos in my response-- I was in a hurry and trying to do something
else at the same time!!! I need to check more carefully  

Ed


----------



## shsherm

The Los Angeles opera performed his opera "The Dwarf" last season and I thought it was a jewel of an opera. I was seated next to a conductor who had been conductor of The Hollywood Bowl orchestra and he told me he enjoyed the opera very much also.


----------



## theclassicalguy

I need to get some of this stuff! Everything I ever hear about Zemlinsky is good, especially his operas.


----------



## Vaneyes

For a real bargain, String Quartets w. LaSalle Qt. (Brilliant Classics). :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've been happy with Chailly's recordings of The Mermaid and Psalm XIII, also the Lyric Symphony.

I have Conlon's recording of his complete choir works. I didn't know there was a problem with them. I guess I'm just happy that I have recordings of these pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> For a real bargain, String Quartets w. LaSalle Qt. (Brilliant Classics). :tiphat:


That one has been tormenting me for a long time. I'm going to have to break down and get it eventually.

If you have a little extra money, I think the Artis Quartet are worth hearing also.


----------



## dgee

Just to add to the recommendation of the Chailly Lyric Symphony as a good rendition of imho his strongest piece.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think Conlon acquits himself well overall - I would certainly recommend his recording of Der Zwerg on EMI (not that there is much competition). Also, Zemlinsky's final opera, Der Konig Kandaules (Gerd Albrecht on Capriccio), is essential to those wanting to sample the composer's leaner later style, as is the earlier A Florentine Tragedy (Chailly on Decca), a lush, full-on late romantic work from 1916 which will appeal to fans of Strauss, Schreker and Korngold.

The Capriccio label have also re-released Der Kreidekreis at budget price (no libretto, though) - an opera from the early 30s which featured some modern post-romantic elements, albeit cautiously applied.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

theclassicalguy said:


> I've been hearing a lot of great things about the Austrian composer Alexander von Zemlinsky. I know that there aren't a lot of his recordings, but can anyone recommend any? I'm looking for orchestral and opera mostly. Also, I keep hearing mixed reviews of James Conlon's interpretations and it's leaving me confused. Any suggestions would be most welcome. Thanks!


Try The Symphony in B Flat on Decca (Chaiily) ... it's a DDD recording from 1988 with the Berlin RSO. All of the Chailly Zemlinsky recordings got decent reviews but the Symphony b/w Psalm 23 is a fine pairing imho.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

dgee said:


> Just to add to the recommendation of the Chailly Lyric Symphony as a good rendition of imho his strongest piece.


I like this Decca disc also though see the B Flat as the best introduction to Zemlinsky. The Gielen version of the Lyric on the Arte Nova 'Bargain basement' label is performed faster BUT 'fresh and distinctive' ... the recording pairs nicely with Berg's Lyric suite but, sadly, the accompanying booklet is rubbish.


----------



## Oskaar

I have qued this one on spotify, and am curious about zemlinsky myself.

*ZEMLINSKY, A. von: Lyric Symphony (Bader, Fenes, Magdeburg Philharmonic, Ehwald)*









I will let you know what I think.


----------



## Oskaar

oskaar said:


> I have qued this one on spotify, and am curious about zemlinsky myself.
> 
> *ZEMLINSKY, A. von: Lyric Symphony (Bader, Fenes, Magdeburg Philharmonic, Ehwald)*
> 
> View attachment 36450
> 
> 
> I will let you know what I think.


I have heard first haqlf, and must rest. But it is really great! I am really starting to like opera. Fine orchestra, and especially i liked the main soprano.


----------



## maestro267

I've got Die Seejungfrau and the Sinfonietta by the New Zealand SO conducted by James Judd.


----------

